# need help building htpc



## mithunlegend (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi friends,
   My pc configuration is
1. AMD Phenom - II X3 720 BE                                               
2. Asus M4A78 EM              
3. Transcend DDRII 800 MHZ 2GB X 3                                         
4. Seagate 1TB harddisk                                                            
5. ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB                    
6. Cooler Master 600 Watts Power Supply                           
7. Cooler Master 690 Pure Cabinet
8.DVD writer  
   i want to build an htpc and want to connect it to my 40" led tv can anyone suggest me a good small cabinet and does it require any upgrade??and my budget for the cabin is 3.5k my main preference for the cabin is it should be as small as possible.waiting for your replys guys & thanks in advance


----------

